# [emerge]Installation d'Open Office Ximain 1.1.52

## zeuss1414

Slt a tous, 

j'ai remaquer en faisant emerge -pv world qu'une nouvelle version d'open office ximian etait dispo.

J'ai donc logiquement voulu l'installer mais lorsque je tape emerge -u world voici le message d'erreur que j'obtien apres qq minute de compiltion : 

dmake has been successfully built

* Building OpenOffice.org...

build.sh: line 1:  9172 Segmentation fault      /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-ximian-1.1.52/work/oo_1.1.1_src/solenv/bin/build.pl --all product=full strip=true --dlv_switch link

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-ximian-1.1.52 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 352, Exitcode 139

!!! Build failed!

je vois pas vraiment ce que je pourrait faire de plus.

Merci bcp a tous pour vos reponse

PS :  J'ai eu pb similaire avec lyx mais on a reussit a contourner le pb en modifiant le ./confiure grace aux info presentes sur bugs.gentoo.org

----------

## jack_mort

Ouep, même problème pour moi  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## zeuss1414

et tu a le pb juste avec open office ou aussi avec d'autre prog ou ca plante a la compilation ????

----------

## scout

pareil ici. Et pas encore de bug report là dessus. Un problème lié à la francisation ??

[EDIT] ce n'a pas l'air lié à la francisation ...

Au fait, moi le bug se fait line 16543

 *Quote:*   

> * Building OpenOffice.org...
> 
> build.sh: line 1: 16543 Segmentation fault      /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-ximian-1.1.52/work/oo_1.1.1_src/solenv/bin/build.pl --all product=full strip=true --dlv_switch line

 

[EDIT2]on est pas les seuls ... https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=158081&

----------

## argeo

```

FEATURE="-sandbox" LANGUAGE="whatever" emerge openoffice-ximian

```

should do the trick  :Smile: 

----------

## zeuss1414

j'ai essayer la methode propser mais apparement ca ne marche pas   :Sad: 

Et pour les autres ???

----------

## argeo

my bad, i missed an "s"; the correct statement should read:

```

FEATURES="-sandbox" LANGUAGE="whatever" emerge openoffice-ximian 
```

----------

## zeuss1414

Merci argeo, j'ai tester et la ca marche.   :Very Happy: 

----------

